# UPDATED: Cellar door lift problem...struts?



## WYO (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks again for your help. See photo:
A - where I intend to install the gas strut to assist with the lift of the door
B - Regular door hinges, 3 of them, very substantial
C - Current method to keep door open: paracord on a hook. 

QUESTIONS:
- Will one strut, properly sized to life _X_ pounds be adequate to help lift the door, safely?
- Better idea for how to hold door open?

WYO


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a whole different ball game.

One strut attached to position A, will not perform very well, especially when closing. :smile:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

What about a cord/pulley/weight system, like an old window sash. With proper location, it would hold the door open. With proper weighting, the door could weigh a couple pounds.

One strut, at one end will cause racking problems later on.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------

